# Using a non-preset resolution



## MMacD (May 4, 2017)

I'm trying to set 1280x960, a 4:3 resolution for my 4:3 monitor.  It's supported by the card and the monitor, and is what I use under XP.

But it's not one of the monitor's pre-sets, so `xrandr` doesn't report it, and, even though I have it specified on a "Modes"  line in xorg.conf, X uses the pre-set 1280x1024 instead.

Anyone know how to coerce X into using the value in xorg.conf?


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2017)

Which driver are you using for Xorg?


----------



## MMacD (May 4, 2017)

nvidia 304.134


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2017)

Ok, that should support it. If you used the vesa(4) driver you would have been a bit limited. Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to Pastebin (or a similar service) and provide the link?


----------



## MMacD (May 5, 2017)

Pastebin: AsvLzZPp

https://pastebin.com/AsvLzZPp


----------

